# My New Longnose Butterfly



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I got this guy a few days ago to eat some of my pest anemones, its now one of my favorite fish, cool little guy.

View attachment 73064


View attachment 73065


View attachment 73066


View attachment 73067


View attachment 73068


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WOW! that fish is beautiful.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Very cool. Will he starve once the anemones are gone? Also, dont some butterflies nip at corals? I'm only asking because I dont have a clue!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> Will he starve once the anemones are gone? Also, dont some butterflies nip at corals?[snapback]1157990[/snapback]​


Maybe they can tweak your nose hairs once the algae are gone









Sweet pictures, Mauls







You don't see those Longnoses that often 9at least not where I live...)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool fish, great colors!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Very cool. Will he starve once the anemones are gone? Also, dont some butterflies nip at corals? I'm only asking because I dont have a clue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies guys.

I was told to get rid of him after he eats the pest anemones, but they say you can train it to eat other things, and its starting to eat seaweed and some small pellets, it picks them off the ground and munches them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If he's eating prepared food that's really cool! I'm sure you can 'rent' him out to other peoples tanks who have aiptasia.

....but catching fish in reefs..... nevermind!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very cool look'n fish mauls


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks for your comments guys, i've noticed its pickign alot at my turbo snails, i dont think its doing any damage, but its prolly pissing them off heh. I figure the snails will be fine, but we'll find out.


----------

